
Finishing my first big hobby project. Anyone can post and vote on Audio Books - AudioBookReview
http://audiobookreviews.com
======
AudioBookReview
I read HN everyday and really look up to you guys, this is my first "big"
project and would really like to ask for any feedback.

Like the saying, "any project with a database is a database project" this has
been the same. I have a huge database of audiobooks and related data. My goal
is that each audio book will be a post on the site, then the home page, (it is
sorted by number of up-votes) is essentially a long term (semi-permanent)
ranking of peoples favorite audio books.

~~~
gus_massa
Sorting only by upvotes will make some "classic" books be on top forever. You
need to add some variation to keep the front page fresh. In HN the algorithm
is essentially upvotes/age^2, so new post have a chance. (Actually, its
upvotes/age^1.5 or 1.6 or some other magic number. You have to tweak it until
the result looks nice.)

And you can add some other orders like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best) or
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%20&sort=byPopularity&prefix&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%20&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
if you want.

I agree with btian that it's a bad idea to link to pirated versions of the
books. The copyright holders may not find the disclaimer at the bottom
relevant.

~~~
just_one_time_
Thank you for that.

I thought a lot about ranking and hope that site can be a semi-permanent
ranking of the internet's favorite audio books (right now it seems to just be
a joke about keeping Broke Back Mountain at the top of the hopepage).

What do you think about this idea, like wikipeia for audio books,.

------
newman8r
My first thought was that you were going to let users record/submit their own
audio book recordings. Does anything like that exist? If so, someone link it
up.

I've had good luck listening to some amateur audio book recordings on youtube.
You could also have people link to those on your site. Free is good.

Anyway good luck

------
btian
The piracy stuff is inviting trouble.

